# DIY Spray bar



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

This is more of a question but may turn into a DIY if it can be done easily.

Mod's, feel free to move the thread if needed!

Does anyone know how or knows someone who has made a spray bar for a Fluval 306? I know it is usually a trivial thing to do for a canister filter but the 306 has ribbed tubing. 
I am just not sure where to get the proper size tubes that would attach to the canister's output connector. I asked at home hardware and they suggested a garden and pond supply store because of the thin walled tubing.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if you make your attachment point just a bit bigger than the hose inner diameter, warm up the hose a bit with hot water or similar and force fit the bar attachment end into the hose. If it's also ribbed it will hold.


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

I have decided to put the spray bar on my Magnum 350 instead. So I got all the parts I need from HD and everything looks like it's going to fit. (will post pics of completed product and parts list soon)

Now... What are everyone's thoughts on spray direction? Does the spray have to actually break the surface or would it do the same job from underwater spraying upwards making the surface really wavy. I would prefer that because there will be less noise.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not expert... but the 405 I bought came with a spray bar, so in theory you should be able to purchase the attachment. That or get a simple piece of PVC, flatten one end to fit inside of the current output head, seal the other end of the PVC pipe and make sure you've drilled holes into it for the spray effect.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

what i did was measured the area of the discharge ( end of rib hose ) and divide it with the area of the hole I want to drill to get how much holes I need so that there will be no restriction of flow and plug one end. I spaced the holes apart and placed it at horizontal, diagonal ,and vertical or 45 degrees to its other alternately. The horizonal holes are directed to top portion of water, diagonal holes pointed at the middle part of water and the vertical holes downward . Placing the spray bar near the top portion of water create surface movement without noise. I got the white tubing at HD they have no black.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

That could work. But the black rigid tube in the tank might look like crap. You could try getting an undergravel filter and hooking it up that that, in theory the water could the spray out and up at the same time


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

when I said near the top of water meaning my spray bar is in the water and located at 1" below waterline along side, only sad thing is you can clearly see the white spray bar... I will be trying to paint black this summer.. My canister is Fluval 304, spray bar pipe goes directly to flexible hose.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

mantiz said:


> ... What are everyone's thoughts on spray direction? Does the spray have to actually break the surface or would it do the same job from underwater spraying upwards making the surface really wavy. I would prefer that because there will be less noise.


As long as you get surface agitation you are fine. The most agitation with the least amount of noise and splashing the better. IMO


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of the DIY spray bar installed in the tank.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0OTh8zKB00pX0xVRFN2emQzRFk/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0OTh8zKB00pZ09tbXR2cGVrZU0/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0OTh8zKB00pNVozTHZ3d2hneDQ/edit

I have since painted it black and mounted it properly.

I bought the white PVC and elbows from Home Depot, drilled holes until I was satisfied with the flow rate and attached everything together. The good thing about this is that the pieces fight so tightly together that silicone was not needed at all. Because there is no silicone I can adjust the flow direction by twisting the bar. I can always seal it later if needed. As you can see there is ample surface agitation and it's completely silent.

Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice good job , just like mine ..




mantiz said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the DIY spray bar installed in the tank.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0OTh8zKB00pX0xVRFN2emQzRFk/edit
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0OTh8zKB00pZ09tbXR2cGVrZU0/edit
> ...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks great.


----------

